# Need help, Terrible shop



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi, at about half 12 today i visited a pet shop, 1 that id just noticed in the phone book and never seen before, im not going to 'name and shame' before any1 asks. 
As i walk into the shop there are 4 young boys (looked not much more than 11/12) in school uniform that looked like they had escaped for their dinner break, they were let to just bang on the glass and make a right mess. not that that was anything to do with me but everywhere else kicks people out for less. 
Then as i start to take a look around i was horrified.Sorry about poor pics, was trying to do in on the sly on my phone. 








A bosc monitor in about a foot square if that, bit it wasnt only the size of the enclosure, they were housing 3 Emporor scorpions with it. in the viv next to, the same size were 4 adult male leos an adult female and 7 'incubated for female. Hatched 4/10/08' so the sign read.








This 2ft fish tank housed spiders. 3 chili rose, a pink toe, a Red rump, and previously a colbalt blue(more about that 1 later) and another 1 was written in latin and i dnt know what it was. Needless to say there will be 1 very fat spider shortly.








Next was 1 of the 2 snake vivs. This 1 housed 2 adult amel male (1 which looked normal to me), 2 07 amels and hatchlings which were not in the enclosed cadbury tub, there was about 12 in the hide. in the cadbury tub was an amel stripe early 07 that some1 had bought in. When i asked why they were keeping it seperate they told me it was because it was worth more than the others and didnt want it getting damaged because they had lost a few already to the bigger amel male (!)








This was the last snake viv. the pic is terrible because i had been caught taking pictures and had 2 be quick. this 1 again housed many corns, 2 03, 3 04, an 06 and another 4 or so hatchlings. but with an early 08 boa keeping them company!

In another viv there was blood all over the sand and it was labeled adult male tokay gecko and sandfish skink. i couldnt see which 1 was remaining.

And then to top it off there was 2 medium flat faunarums in the tank with baby gerbils, when i looked inside there was a northern pine snake and a plated lizard! in with gerbils!

As i ventured back to the counter to try to have a calm word in private the colbalt blue spider that i mentioned before was being sold to 1 of the 4 boys that were making a row for £9.99. he was told that it would be ok in his bag until he finished school.
I immediatly asked for the manager before they left and was told he was on holiday and had been for 2 weeks so then i proceeded to ask for whoever was in charge of housing the reptiles, when that silly cow came out i was told that they had to make money, and to make money they couldnt be spending it on more set ups (!) i left it at that and asked for the amel stripe to be sexed i was then told that they diddnt have a clue how to tell but i could give it a go if i wanted to, so i asked for their probing kit and i was asked what a probing kit was! and was asked to show the staff how to pop! i was in there as i customer not a frigging trainer.
I then said after i got wound up that they wont be making any money of reptiles soon because they will of killed one another in housing such as they were in.
Then after a lung full of abuse (in a shop full of customers) i was more or less forced out the door and then i noticed a sign which read 'All animals are healthy upon leaving the store, we do not give any refunds on pets that die after leaving.'

Does any1 have any advise on what to do next? as i was very distressed at leaving the poor animals there in that state and have felt sick all day since.


----------



## kwiky (Sep 3, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/45436-when-reptile-shops-go-bad.html

see the link.

then just report them to the council


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

report them to your local council as they issue the pet shop license. You've tried talking to the shop but they made it clear it was all about the money .


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

OMG that is one of the worst cases of pet shop neglect that i have seen. I feel sick just thinking about it. You need to get in touch with the council but i have forgot what department (not too well today so mind isnt working properly). Something needs to be done. You need to speak to the manager when he gets back from holiday and tell him what he is doing wrong. I feel like buying them all to get them out of that misery that they are in now. 
Well done for getting pics for proof when you do get in touch with the authoritiys. im sure someone that knows what depatment you need to get in touch with answer soon x


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is pretty bad. You make a good detective. I knew it was going to be bad as soon as I read bosc in with emperor scorps. They must literally be mental.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

your phots and level of detail is fantastic, you've also written things in a nice balanced way without being too over the top (the info more than makes up for it!)
Print off the stuff you have here and put it in a letter to the local council. Maybe stick in a few basic caresheets for the species involved as the licensing officers are not always up on the care of the animals themselves. It's only a small part of their jobs, and that kind of info will help highlight the situation nice and clearly for them.

Best of luck, you're doing the right thing.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ally said:


> your phots and level of detail is fantastic, you've also written things in a nice balanced way without being too over the top (the info more than makes up for it!)
> Print off the stuff you have here and put it in a letter to the local council. Maybe stick in a few basic caresheets for the species involved as the licensing officers are not always up on the care of the animals themselves. It's only a small part of their jobs, and that kind of info will help highlight the situation nice and clearly for them.
> 
> Best of luck, you're doing the right thing.



Thanks, thats great advice, will get on to it.
Does any1 know which department it needs to go to?


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

emmipez1989 said:


> Thanks, thats great advice, will get on to it.
> Does any1 know which department it needs to go to?


I believe it's Environmental Health, but give them a call first to find out who deals with it to make sure it gets straight to the right person!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I know in my area, and would believe that in all areas, that one of the conditions of a pet shop licence is that they do not mix species.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hey Emma sorry i took so long. i am absolutely disgusted. Im coming down next week to see my new baby sis but i will come down to the shop with u see if i can get any sense into them if nothing happens. Have u called the council yet? can u pm or text me the name please? ive never seen a shop in such as bad state, and all the other stuff that u cudnt fit on the text was even worse than id imagined. im so disgusted i cant even explain. we will def go though so theres more people to ring up and complain xxx

ps im going now but il speak 2 by text or 2moro on here im so angry about this cant imagine how u felt xxx


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Normally,i think people over-react to minor things in these threads,but that is not just ignorance-that is unforgiveable stupidity and cruelty.For once i actually beleive this place SHOULD be named and shamed,and closed as quickly as possible.I dont agree with slating places on the net,but you have all the evidence needed.Perhaps the mods could let this one be named,i dont think any legal action would be forthcoming when presented with the atrocities shown here.Even OJ simpsons lawyers couldnt argue this case.Thats probably the worst "pet" shop ive ever seen,and ive seen a few.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

im going 2 go dwn again over weekend and see if the manager is about. but iv printed off the stuff 2 send tomorrow when i ring and get the address. im sending it signed for so i know it gets there. will txt u in a bit, his highness will b here in a min.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

emmipez1989 said:


> And then to top it off there was 2 medium flat faunarums in the tank with baby gerbils, when i looked inside there was a northern pine snake and a plated lizard! in with gerbils!


Your local councils licensing officer will HAVE NO CHOICE but to act on this shop if that is true.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Your local councils licensing officer will HAVE NO CHOICE but to act on this shop if that is true.


 
100% correct

it is illegal to feed live if unsupervised and even if live feeding its supervision for 5 minutes then u legally are supposed to remove the live prey item.. i think its five mins.. maybe someone can confirm or correct me

and they can be done on two counts of animal cruelty..

one to the gerbil and one to the snake


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

What prats... Get to your council immediately. GET THEM SHUT DOWN.

Yes, I used capitals.
That is appauling. It didn't look as if they had a decent shop space as it was.
As far as I know, licenses are given and told how many animals you can hold.
Like CRC is allowed 350 odd snakes, etc.

Judging by the size of the shop, it shouldn't have more than 5.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

sparkle said:


> 100% correct
> 
> it is illegal to feed live if unsupervised and even if live feeding its supervision for 5 minutes then u legally are supposed to remove the live prey item.. i think its five mins.. maybe someone can confirm or correct me
> 
> ...


they wernt live feeding, i dont think, but i was told they didnt stock frozen mice when i asked to see those but i put it down to them not wanting me to hang around long after i started quizzing them. the pine and the lizard were in faunariums within the gerbil enclosure, sorry if it came across as they were loose, but it still doesnt make it any better. still, we will see what is said by the council over the phone tomorrow when i ring for the address to send my report to.


----------



## Reptilerescueden (Jan 2, 2006)

jesus Christ! report to the Council, the licensing dept, the RSPCA (for what friggin use) and the Trading Standards.... Then if all else fails I'd be very tempted to name and shame with evidence I might add. i am just sick and tired of reporting shops that are very bad... not as bad as this from all accounts but bad enough to be selling a dying snake etc and the shops just getting a warning. Makes my blood fecking boil it does. I so wish shops was more regulated by reptile keepers/herpetologists or anyone far more qualified then they are. :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## howieherp (Feb 21, 2008)

:censor:Give me the address and I will go give them a beating!!! Its so disgusting that people can do this to any kind of animal that are reliant on us. They need hanging....and I bet all those poor herps are full of mites and parasites! Poor things


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

It may be worth pming some people local to you so they can visit too - not to cause trouble I might add, just so they can also complain to the council with 'seen it myself' authority. The more complaints, the more they'll realise that it's important.


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

i know exactly what shop your on about , i wouldn't even dare call it a reptile shop

ive been in there a few times , never brought anything due to how they are housed . in that viv with the bosc monitor (about a ft) hes been known to house young iggys before , when questioned about this i was told it was none of my buissness

also seen young royals housed with boas :2wallbang: 

i have reported this shop before but never seen any action taken 

if anyone would like the name and address feel free to pm me


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

i know i moan about my local shop alot but this make me feel glad to have such a good one near by. thats shocking


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

Usually a lot of these bad shop threads are partially unfounded and you get the feeling that the person posting is trying to get attention on a large forum or has issues with the shop owner..
However
in this case that is digusting. I have never seen such poor excuse for reptile accomodation. I mean come on it isn't even reptile accomdation. Telling a young boy he can keep an agressive tarantula species in is school bag is stupid, cruel and dangerous. 

Keeping species together, some of which are considered predator and prey is just beyond me. It amazes me this shop is even trading.. Goes to show at the end of the day its all about the money -_-


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

if you read my earlier reply in this thread they,ve been doing this for a while , not long ago they had a notice up outside saying all enclosures had been inspected and passed 

i wonder by who mr magoo

maybe i should email them and invite them to join this thread 


this shop also houses kittens in what i would describe as a massive viv :devil:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

mrnice said:


> if you read my earlier reply in this thread they,ve been doing this for a while , not long ago they had a notice up outside saying all enclosures had been inspected and passed
> 
> i wonder by who mr magoo
> 
> ...


if lived close...

i would stand in the shop and fone the police...and tell them i am about to remove/steal the animals as they are suffering and in terrable conditions...they are suffering and its cruel..so either come and arrest me, or bring the rspca and council inspectors....cos i will be contacting the loca rag..

im without transport, does anyone go down that way from sheffield..so i can do it?

quick direct action is needed here..and lots of fotos


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

If anyone else knows which shop i mean then would you mind me taking your name and phone number to put into the report to sort of back it up in a way.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

mrnice said:


> if you read my earlier reply in this thread they,ve been doing this for a while , not long ago they had a notice up outside saying all enclosures had been inspected and passed
> 
> i wonder by who mr magoo


Probably by one of the school kids that you mentioned. How can shop like this pass anything.


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

That is terrible - how do these idiots get there licences?? I know at the mo there is alot of people against reptile trade but reptile shops and other specialist shops should have to under go further testing to ensure there is appropriate care and knowledge before they are allowed to trade. Poor little guys - I hope something can be done soon before they are beyond help. I'm so glad my local shop is fantastic!!!


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

f:censor:n disgusting! please let us know _when_ this place get shut down. :explode:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> if lived close...
> 
> i would stand in the shop and fone the police...and tell them i am about to remove/steal the animals as they are suffering and in terrable conditions...they are suffering and its cruel..so either come and arrest me, or bring the rspca and council inspectors....cos i will be contacting the loca rag..
> 
> ...


ringing the rspca wouldnt do any good they dont have a clue about reps.

Emma ive sent u the report back ive added a few things in. i think a list of people who've been there is also a great idea. xx


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> ringing the rspca wouldnt do any good they dont have a clue about reps.
> 
> Emma ive sent u the report back ive added a few things in. i think a list of people who've been there is also a great idea. xx


i know, but i know a lot more than the rspca here (i told them and they admited it) so i could while in the shop point out whats wrong totally...and if someone else was with me, as respected herper..then they would have to act...plus with the local rag there, and the rspca, it would show how bad the rspca are and a nice article would follow...2 birds, 1 small rock!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> i know, but i know a lot more than the rspca here (i told them and they admited it) so i could while in the shop point out whats wrong totally...and if someone else was with me, as respected herper..then they would have to act...plus with the local rag there, and the rspca, it would show how bad the rspca are and a nice article would follow...2 birds, 1 small rock!


lol i like ur thinking xx


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

Jesus what a scummy set up.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Report is all done, with some help from jenn. well, a lot of help from jenn, if amy1 would like a copy 4 any reason pm me your e mail


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> Report is all done, with some help from jenn. well, a lot of help from jenn, if amy1 would like a copy 4 any reason pm me your e mail


can you please email one to me.
[email protected]
ta


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> Report is all done, with some help from jenn. well, a lot of help from jenn, if amy1 would like a copy 4 any reason pm me your e mail


Woohoo go me! looks like all these effing uni assignments mite pay off haha! hope it deffo gets their attention tho. I still think we shud go ahead with plan B lol xx


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> Woohoo go me! looks like all these effing uni assignments mite pay off haha! hope it deffo gets their attention tho. I still think we shud go ahead with plan B lol xx


was i plan B? :2thumb:


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

cooljules said:


> was i plan B? :2thumb:


Plan B is us girlies bein silly...


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> Plan B is us girlies bein silly...


ah, thats plan Z....once all the housework is done! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

cooljules said:


> was i plan B? :2thumb:


Wouldnt u like to know :devil: cant really say cos im pretty sure its illegal pmsl!


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

emmipez1989 said:


> Report is all done, with some help from jenn. well, a lot of help from jenn, if amy1 would like a copy 4 any reason pm me your e mail


 
have pm'd you my details 


lets hope something gets done this time


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

*update*

I thought i'd update as Em hasnt been on today. Emma was called on Thursday by the council and was told shop has 48 hours to improve their stuff otherwise they will have livestock licence taken off them and will only be able to sell dry goods.

We went in today to see if he was doing anything about it. He'd seperated the spiders, i couldnt see anything in the bosc viv. However, i was still disgusted by what i saw. 

An adult corn snake in with a 4 1/2 5 foot carpet python, in a 2 x 1 viv. 

The corns were all still there, in the same viv.

A boa and a royal python curled up in a viv the same size.

A sub-adult bearded dragon in with a plated lizard, and apparently (i couldnt see) a tortoise and a pine snake. The bearded dragon and plated lizard were all puffed out, eyeing each other up, obv scared out of their skin. The glass to the viv was broken and sellotaped.

I asked to see the carpet python, who was soft as muck, and of course immedietly wanted to take him home. trying to bargain with him, he said i could have him for £90, but after very stern words from the bf i realised i would just be funding his idiocy, even though i hated leaving them all there. I said 'im sorry, but i simply cant afford, but could you do me a favour and seperate them?' to which he replied 'why?'. I explained that mixing species is frowned upon as they can eat each other, but because i was so angry failed to mention that also they have different environmental needs etc being from diff parts of the world. he then went on to tell me that after 30 years of experience with these animals, he's always mixed species and has never had a problem 'as long as you dont feed them together'. but his staff had admitted to Emma that they'd had problems with an adult corn eating the younger ones???

Another tank similar size was labelled yemen chameleon. It had an exo terra water fountain that i have at home that has obv NEVER been cleaned, full of algae and scum. i asked to see the yemen cham, so after he'd knocked the fountain so it stopped working (he didnt bother to make it work again), the yemen cham appeared. I've never seen a chameleon so black, pissed off and stressed out. Again, i had to leave it.

SO anyway, back to the council. after this trip, we found out that this person has been prosecuted several times for mistreating animals and has had his licence taken off him several times. But he just keeps getting a new one under names of different members of his family. Unbelievable. 

What are we to do to stop this idiot? He'll just carry on xxx


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

steal all the animals and torch the shop...
over reacting... sorry...
just tell the council if he starts up again. 
i hope he gets locked up...in a car... on a railway..


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

gizzard said:


> steal all the animals and torch the shop...
> over reacting... sorry...
> just tell the council if he starts up again.
> i hope he gets locked up...in a car... on a railway..


funny thing u said that lol, we were thinking about it...but he'd just claim on his insurance and still have loadsa money to get more reps in....t*****

xx


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm up for some balaclava action if ayone else is? :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> I'm up for some balaclava action if ayone else is? :whistling2:


yeah ive seen your face :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

cooljules said:


> yeah ive seen your face :Na_Na_Na_Na:


You have?


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> You have?


duh...your holding a frog or summat...


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

cooljules said:


> duh...your holding a frog or summat...


In all fairness.... i'm hardly in focus am i? :lol2:

plus my hair is LONG now innit.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Moshpitviper said:


> In all fairness.... i'm hardly in focus am i?


i know, good innit! :2thumb:

i still say what i said last week, if it hasnt improved by monday....


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Moshpitviper said:


> I'm up for some balaclava action if ayone else is? :whistling2:


sorry mate, you're not my type.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bampoisongirl said:


> SO anyway, back to the council. after this trip, we found out that this person has been prosecuted several times for mistreating animals and has had his licence taken off him several times. But he just keeps getting a new one under names of different members of his family. Unbelievable.
> 
> What are we to do to stop this idiot? He'll just carry on xxx


 
keep reporting him till he runs out of family.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Just report him for identity theft and get his license removed and report him to his land owner for disobeying his PSL and animal mis-use.

They'll inspect and evict him and his animals will be taken into care.
He'll be arrested for Idenity Theft, Avoiding Government Sanctions, Animal Misuse (Despite many warnings)


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Meko said:


> sorry mate, you're not my type.


As if i'm not though!


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Ally said:


> your phots and level of detail is fantastic, you've also written things in a nice balanced way without being too over the top (the info more than makes up for it!)
> Print off the stuff you have here and put it in a letter to the local council. Maybe stick in a few basic caresheets for the species involved as the licensing officers are not always up on the care of the animals themselves. It's only a small part of their jobs, and that kind of info will help highlight the situation nice and clearly for them.
> 
> Best of luck, you're doing the right thing.


Hi all,

The only problem with the photos they have been taken with out the owners consent, so they cannot be used as evidence.

I only know this because we had an issue with a shop and was told about pictures, we made several trips just to see if it was a bad day it was not.

I just said to the shop owner do you mind if I take so pictures for my daughter to look at and he said that I could so I had a field day with pictures.

We almost got our rep vet involved, to do a report for us at our expence.

The council licence department was a waste of time they new nothing about reps, it was a long drawn out affair but thank god the shop as now closed but no thanks to the council.

slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## reef (Jan 4, 2008)

can some one pm me a name and address ,im not too far away and due a ride out on me bike with a few mates :devil: 
worst f:censor: n conditions ive ever seen !!!!!


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

on its way to you reef :whistling2:


----------



## sharkymarky (Aug 14, 2008)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> The only problem with the photos they have been taken with out the owners consent, so they cannot be used as evidence.
> 
> ...


tbh though we dont just need those pics, u can just go in the shop and see the disgusting conditions for themselves. im really fighting for this one. can a mod tell me whether or not i can name and shame cos its so disgusting. im gonna make everyone aware of this place. the more people that know the more action will be taken from the council

(bampoisongirl)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

no you can't name and shame as the shop could take legal action against T-Bo and the site.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

ok np will do it another way id never jeapordise this site xxx


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Just been talking about you with dawn 

The shop in questions has actually been reported and the liscence removed twice under the efforts of dawn and numerious other occasions by other people. 

The owner of said shop, regardless of any informaiton he recieves continues to tyrade simply because he wants to make money and does not care for the animals in question as he gets a quick turn around with his dodgy sales. 

Dawn is trying to make me visit but if that happens i will end up in a huge blown argument. 

Reprot it to the council, and push for it. If it helps more of us can visit and complain as well. and get another liscence taken off him. 

Jay


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> Just been talking about you with dawn
> 
> The shop in questions has actually been reported and the liscence removed twice under the efforts of dawn and numerious other occasions by other people.
> 
> ...


i have said many times i would go and compile a report but would need a couple of people to stop me wollping one, esp after what you just wrote


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Please can everyone hold off for a week, pay a visit end of next week and see the changes


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

well i aint back til 15th Nov but im pretty sure there wont be a change!

Spikebrit ive added u as a buddy  xx


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

bampoisongirl said:


> well i aint back til 15th Nov but im pretty sure there wont be a change!
> 
> Spikebrit ive added u as a buddy  xx


You have been added, drop me a PM if you fancy a chat hun, or wanna nose around some of my lot.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

hi I have just contacted the sentinel to see if they want to do a story on it, the place needs boycotting I havnt heard anything back from environmental health after THE REPORT I WROTE AND SENT so maybe the sentinel will do a beter job of turning ppl away from there and encorage more local exotic keepers to complain.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe this weekend we should all meet at discount koi or glovers and all go up there together, really :censor: them up


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Emmy Em we'd just get arrested lol. Any news from Sentinel? xx


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

They are expecting a visit on Monday morning


----------



## DannyCRS (Jul 8, 2008)

Cooljules if you know the shop and get transport or I will ask someone then i would happily walk in and out that shop with all the reps with you. 

Shop should be shut down keeping those reps together, has anyone cracked the owner yet?


----------



## bosc888 (Jun 3, 2007)

can anyone pm me what shop?


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

i know that pet shop .......

i used to go there all of the time


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> i know that pet shop .......
> 
> i used to go there all of the time


so wait.. ( a distance of around 200 miles one way so a 400 mile round trip)

if the shops in stoke on trent and youre in croydon..
please if this is another one of your fibs I appreciate your very young and I am truly sorry If i am wrong but this is serious please dont talk rubbish on this thread.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> i know that pet shop .......
> 
> i used to go there all of the time


sparkle says you didnt....and im more inlined to belive her....plus i would never goto a lousy shop all the time.. i wouldnt lower my standards


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> i know that pet shop .......
> 
> i used to go there all of the time


no-one's rising to the bait this time... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

blackbat67 said:


> no-one's rising to the bait this time... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
I must be the hungriest fish on RFUK



on a more serious note I wil be watching this thread with interest as the pet shop is diabolical , I really hope the channels used to put pressure on the owner of this shop to either stop trading or make HUGE changes works this time.


----------



## abi78 (Sep 30, 2008)

I spoke to dawn this morning and she gave me the name of the person in the council who issues the licences. Can I post her name? Sorry i'm new so don't know all the rules etc.
The vet at Frairswood is complaining to the council and RSPCA (who will prob contact Dawn)
I've emailed a complaint, if we all complain they have to take notice.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

does anyone pass from sheff near to the shop, i want to see it for myself and act like a dumb customer..im good at acting dumb!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

wer in notts and we go stoke a lot. wer next going down on 14th november. any one up for a protest outside the shop??

will pm the name to the person who asked. xx


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

bampoisongirl said:


> any one up for a protest outside the shop?



Count me out, its more important to see if anything happens before u get arrested, il watch tho.... :whistling2:


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> Count me out, its more important to see if anything happens before u get arrested, il watch tho.... :whistling2:


wimp.

its your right to stage a peaceful demo.


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

Can some one PM me as to where this is? As if its in Stoke I use it alot and got my leos from there.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

hi i will pm u the shop...emma u cant get arrested for a protest! xx


----------



## pop80_uk (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank god!
Thought it was the other one!
Thanks


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

i poped into this shop today hoping to see some changes but couldn't see any 

still housing a baby royal with a baby boa :bash:

asked them about this was told they've been doing it for over 40 yrs and thought nothing was wrong with it , according to them zoo's do it so why should'nt they


i pray they get shut down before something does happen:diablo:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

mrnice said:


> i poped into this shop today hoping to see some changes but couldn't see any
> 
> still housing a baby royal with a baby boa :bash:
> 
> ...


Instead of praying, take action....


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

garysumpter said:


> Instead of praying, take action....


 
if there was enough intrest id be up for a protest


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

emmipez1989 said:


> Maybe this weekend we should all meet at discount koi or glovers and all go up there together, really :censor: them up


Why would you ever want to go in glovers, that shop and its staff discust me. 

Secondly i know a couple of jounalists with the sental if you want me to give them a bell.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

OO Spike that would be a great help! Emma's tried sending stuff to them but they havent replied. However if we arent anonymous about it we have to be careful to say in my opinion so it isnt slander and we dont get sued! We really need to bring this to more peoples attention to do something about it, and i think the paper is the way!

Mrnice thats what he said to me when i went in. He talks b******* basically. Gutted nothing is being done about it. If the sentinel dont help i still think a protest is the way xx


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi, I live in stoke currently, were abouts is this pet shop, Ima give em a piece of my mind.


----------



## malthereplover (Aug 22, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> Why would you ever want to go in glovers, that shop and its staff discust me.
> 
> Secondly i know a couple of jounalists with the sental if you want me to give them a bell.


High five my friend, someone realises how :censor: glovers actually are!
Ima from stoke too:2thumb:
I work at Discount Koi and Aquatics in stoke.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

i havnt heard anything from environmental health either. she is always in a meeting or out when i call suspiciously. time 2 organise a protest, i will contact local news crews to come along too. they must need some stories after this american election is over that im sick of hearing about.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

emmipez1989 said:


> This 2ft fish tank housed spiders. 3 chili rose, a pink toe, a Red rump, and previously a colbalt blue(more about that 1 later) and another 1 was written in latin and i dnt know what it was. Needless to say there will be 1 very fat spider shortly.


Oh holy hell. is anyone really that stupid?


----------



## mrnice (Nov 16, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Oh holy hell. is anyone really that stupid?


the people running this definatly are

the owner also keeps reps off the premises so i dread to think how they are being kept


----------



## BigC90210 (Oct 20, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> i havnt heard anything from environmental health either. she is always in a meeting or out when i call suspiciously. time 2 organise a protest, i will contact local news crews to come along too. they must need some stories after this american election is over that im sick of hearing about.


 
def, in times like this the media is your friend, plus they name and shame so you dont have to


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

i have been there i visit staffordshire every other weekend and i got my terripins and equipment there . I have seen the living conditions and there very very bad . My brother went to get a hamster and he chose one out of the tank and the one he chose was dead . As my brother thought he was sleeping and most of the hamsters had wet tail . which would of been passed on to most of the hamsters . Also there was a 17-18cm terripin with a 2-3cm baby terripin ! unsure but thats quite bad ..........


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

so where is this shop then.will someone pm me where it is.


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

u have pm


----------



## donstapley (Jul 28, 2008)

any update as to whats happening with this? sick F**kers....if i lived nearer id gladly protest with you!


----------



## missravenna (Sep 25, 2008)

just read the post there and im disgusted! thats completely rediculous, god knows what those poor wee things are going through!

let us know what happens and how you all get on!

elaine x:notworthy:


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

i cant belive that, i hope something is done about it.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

We havent managed to take anything further atm as we are quite busy with Uni and stuff, but we'll do our best to have a discussion about what is the best way to go about this and then i will PM anyone interested in a protest or something. Any ideas appreciated, please PM. xx


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have just noticed your thread was gutted pics have been taken off!!!!!!!!! Should name and shame the pet shop, y dont the shop get shut down asap!!!! Its disgusting


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

glad i finally found this thread, by accident i stumbled across this shop, i have recently mocved to stoke so was checking out the local shops that sell reps, I was shocked at the conditions; a variey of species of spiders all in together in a 1ft if that glass tank, a king in with a carpet with no guarded bulb and no stat, chams that looked like they were about to drop dead at any time and all different aged corns from hatchlings to adults in together and what i noticed were several signs about the place saying that the RSPCA standards say their keeping is fine.

i have clear photos showing the conditions if needed


----------



## emmipez1989 (Jun 5, 2008)

ye, post them, a friend is working closely with the rspca regarding reptiles and iv had a few hours chatting 2 her recently. hopefully she will get off her bum and do something.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

emmipez1989 said:


> ye, post them, a friend is working closely with the rspca regarding reptiles and iv had a few hours chatting 2 her recently. hopefully she will get off her bum and do something.


 
I will happily email them to her


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Roewammi said:


> glad i finally found this thread, by accident i stumbled across this shop, i have recently mocved to stoke so was checking out the local shops that sell reps, I was shocked at the conditions; a variey of species of spiders all in together in a 1ft if that glass tank, a king in with a carpet with no guarded bulb and no stat, chams that looked like they were about to drop dead at any time and all different aged corns from hatchlings to adults in together and what i noticed were several signs about the place saying that the RSPCA standards say their keeping is fine.
> 
> i have clear photos showing the conditions if needed


As much as some of us (myself included) have various issues with the RSPCA, it might do well to tell them of that sign.
Our local inspector (a very nice, caring chap who has a basic reptile knowledge) has told me in the past that they HATE people doing that...


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Ally said:


> As much as some of us (myself included) have various issues with the RSPCA, it might do well to tell them of that sign.
> Our local inspector (a very nice, caring chap who has a basic reptile knowledge) has told me in the past that they HATE people doing that...


 
i will do, there were loads all over the rabbit hutches, there was about 3 inches gap between the rabbits in a very small hutch, no food bowl (wasnt room for one) and plastered all over it a sign saying 'the rspca have said our hutches are to legal standards for the amount of rabbits' now im sure i read on the rspca website the min is 4ft for 2 rabbit.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

bampoisongirl said:


> OO Spike that would be a great help! Emma's tried sending stuff to them but they havent replied. However if we arent anonymous about it we have to be careful to say in my opinion so it isnt slander and we dont get sued! We really need to bring this to more peoples attention to do something about it, and i think the paper is the way!
> 
> Mrnice thats what he said to me when i went in. He talks b******* basically. Gutted nothing is being done about it. If the sentinel dont help i still think a protest is the way xx


Hi All,

_If what you say is true it cannot be slander,you should of asked permission to take pictures, I don't think you will be able to use them in court._
_You have to get your facts straight use your head not your heart get as many whitnesses as possible and dates and times._

_But bewhere people say one thing and do another when it becomes offical they tend to back out._

_If it is true he needs hanging by his bits._

_Just make shure you have all your facts straight I whish you luck._

_We had the same problem with a shop the council were rubbish, they had hundreds of complaints. they did inspections and gave the useuall rubbish but they got so sick of us pestering them in the end they started to bother him in the end he packed up, now shop has gone._

_Good luck on the long slog._

_slither61:snake::snake::snake::snake:_


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks very much we are tryin our best to avoid slander and stuff but we've never come across something so disgusting in our reptile lives lol so were trying our hardest to do summit about it xx


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

can someone pm me the name of shop? i can't see the pics so just wondered if ive been there.


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

i firmly beleive that naming and shaming shops like this is the only way you will see an improvement. the council do nothing, the rspca arnt equipt to do anything so if you attack ashop publicly there is always a change. they dont want the bad publicity and know that if they dont change their ways their custom base will leave. name them and make a difference, its the only way that works imo


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY said:


> i know that pet shop .......
> 
> i used to go there all of the time





sparkle said:


> so wait.. ( a distance of around 200 miles one way so a 400 mile round trip)
> 
> if the shops in stoke on trent and youre in croydon..
> please if this is another one of your fibs I appreciate your very young and I am truly sorry If i am wrong but this is serious please dont talk rubbish on this thread.





cooljules said:


> sparkle says you didnt....and im more inlined to belive her....plus i would never goto a lousy shop all the time.. i wouldnt lower my standards





blackbat67 said:


> no-one's rising to the bait this time... :Na_Na_Na_Na:





sparkle said:


> I must be the hungriest fish on RFUK
> 
> 
> 
> on a more serious note I wil be watching this thread with interest as the pet shop is diabolical , I really hope the channels used to put pressure on the owner of this shop to either stop trading or make HUGE changes works this time.


 

In regards to the above, Leopard Gecko Crazy's family are from Stoke, ive spoken to and met them when he came to see my leos. Yes he had a sticky start but he's being a lot better now and has the help of his Dad with his reptiles now.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/242644-urgent-anyone-concerned-terrible-shop-2.html


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

gosh! it wont let me see pics says moved or deleted but the description tells me enough/ this place needs shutting down


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah the pics are gone....put them back up! You must have deleted them off photobucket or something.


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

i dunno what happened there will get them back up here when i get spare time lol xx


----------

